# Tecumseh LV195EA "kick-back"



## boondocks (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a LV195EA Tecumseh engine on a Yardman lawnmower. It has recently started to "kick-back" during the starting process. It can be severe enough to rip the pull cord from your hand if you give it a strong pull. It will start if you "baby" the pull cord and pull several times (a lot more than should be necessary and will rip the pull cord from your hand if pulled too fast). The engine runs well once it starts. There is very little time (probably 15 hours) on this motor. I am reasonably versed in mechanics. The problem seems to be timing related. However, I can't see any way of adjusting the timing. The ignition system is an integrated coil. I have checked the flywheel key and it is in perfect condition. I welcome your comments.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for a loose blade retaining bolt. They may not even appear loose, but put socket or wrench on it and see if you can tighten it some. 

Sometimes the flywheel key can look alright from the top, but can be sheared, you may have to remove the flywheel to tell for sure if a loose blade is not the cause of the kick back issue.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

As 30yr pointed out you really must remove the flywheel to check the key, refer to the pics below. Have a good one. Geo

Looks good here......









However.......


----------



## boondocks (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Gentlemen - Thanks for the replies. I have already taken the flywheel off and I had removed the blade and drive hub as well. I removed the cylinder head to check for proper valve movement and/or a sticky valve. Everything appears fine. As there are no timing marks on the flywheel, I can't determine when it is firing. I am going to remove the cylinder head again and create some degree before and after TDC markings on the flywheel and a TDC mark on the engine block.. This will allow me to hook a timing light to the ignition and see where it fires. However, I still don,t see any way of adjusting the timing. I know I am spending more time with this then it is worth, but I can't let go of the problem. Please pass along any additional thoughts. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is no way to adjust the ignition timing on this engine other then the flywheel key. If the key is good and the blade it properly torqued then the kick back should not be an issue caused by ignition timing. Normal ignition timing is slightly advanced (I believe about 2 degrees), the inertia of the blade helps spin the engine past TDC when the spark plug ignites the fuel in the cylinder. A loose or missing blade will allow the engine to sometimes try to fire backwards and deliver a sometimes brutal tug on the starter cord. It's important that the blade adapter is keyed to the crankshaft and blade torqued in place to eliminate this as an issue. 

Carbon build up on the piston or cylinder head could be another cause or liquid in the cylinder such as oil or gas could also cause a kick back. There could also be an issue with the ACR (Automatic Compression Release) not working, making the engine a little harder to pull through when starting.


----------



## boondocks (Aug 30, 2013)

30 Year Tech - Thanks again for your reply. You have confirmed what I expected - no way to adjust the timing. The problem started while the blade was on and tight. As I said, I had the cylinder head off and the motor has very little use. The piston and head were clean and there was no accumulation of oil in the cylinder. The blade had been recently changed and an after market blade was installed. It is somewhat lighter than the original and perhaps the new one isn't heavy enough to create the needed momentum. I will get an OEM blade and try it. I am not familiar with the automatic compression release that you mention. Where is it located on this motor and what triggers it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

boondocks said:


> I am not familiar with the automatic compression release that you mention. Where is it located on this motor and what triggers it?



The compression release is an integral part of the cam shaft. there is a flyweight mechanism that "bumps" one of the valve partially open on the compression stroke to bleed off some of the compression in order to make it easier to pull when starting. Once the engine is running, inertia of the spinning camshaft causes the flyweight to disengage the compression release so that the engine can develop full power.


----------

